

Pentagon-funded Atlas robot refuses to be knocked over - mokkol
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24427821

======
d4nt
What I find fascinating about the video is how "human" it looks when trying to
stay upright. I doubt they've tried to emulate human behavior as such, it just
emerges when trying to redistribute weight.

~~~
mokkol
It kind of makes me think about skynet :-)

